# Shopsmith



## clpead

Is anyone else using, or have used a Shopsmith as their lathe? This is what I use and I don't seem to have too many problems but it is the only lathe I have used.

What are the pros to stand alone lathes? I guess I know "more power" and lower rpm's, but what else am I missing?

Aaron


----------



## Dave Paine

I considered a Shopsmith many years ago. I was drawn to the concept of one tool, which had so many functions.

I now appreciate having separate tools.

These days I would get frustrated at having to reconfigure the tool between tasks.

The Shopsmith makes a good horizontal boring machine.

I do not know how good the Shopsmith is as a lathe. How is the tool rest anchored?


----------



## clpead

I would have to take a pic of the tool rest to give you a full understanding. It mounts where the table mounts. It's fully adjustable but not as user friendly as the banjos on a traditional lathe.


----------



## BigDPHoto

I bought a Smithy SuperShop a few weeks ago... haven't used it yet because I can't find a chuck for it. May end up selling it....


----------



## john lucas

I owned a shopsmith for about 5 years. In my opinion the lathe is the worst part of the machine. The spindle doesn't have the proper bearings (since it's also used as a drill press) so you get chatter from the headstock end. 
The tailstock is a joke. It's too small and the area that supports the morse taper is way to small so you get chatter from that end.
The tool rest is the biggest let down. It's cantilever'ed out and the banjo part is made of thin aluminum. This really leads to chatter and poor cuts.
You can't slow it down enough to turn out of round green bowls so the whole machine chatters. 
It's too low. The spindle height on a lathe should be about elbow height. This machine makes you bend over and it hurts your back, and I'm short so tall guys have it even worse 

OK, that being said I did turn a lot of stuff on it. I did a lot of scraping because the tools would chatter and tear the grain. That was probably me as well as the lathe. You also end up sanding an awful lot because of the chatter and poor cuts. 
My father still has a Shopsmith and he always has a project for me to turn when I come down. It is difficult and almost impossible to get the kind of cuts that get from even my Jet mini lathe, not to mention my big lathe. 
All in all I enjoyed owning it, I learned a lot about woodworking and I had a very small shop so regular machines would not have fit in there. I could not believe how much more enjoyable woodworking was when I got full size stand alone machines. the down side is I now have a 24x24 foot shop and it's so filled with machines and wood that I can hardly walk. I do produce much higher quality work many times faster than when I had the shopsmith.


----------



## clpead

john lucas said:


> I owned a shopsmith for about 5 years. In my opinion the lathe is the worst part of the machine. The spindle doesn't have the proper bearings (since it's also used as a drill press) so you get chatter from the headstock end.
> The tailstock is a joke. It's too small and the area that supports the morse taper is way to small so you get chatter from that end.
> The tool rest is the biggest let down. It's cantilever'ed out and the banjo part is made of thin aluminum. This really leads to chatter and poor cuts.
> You can't slow it down enough to turn out of round green bowls so the whole machine chatters.
> It's too low. The spindle height on a lathe should be about elbow height. This machine makes you bend over and it hurts your back, and I'm short so tall guys have it even worse
> 
> OK, that being said I did turn a lot of stuff on it. I did a lot of scraping because the tools would chatter and tear the grain. That was probably me as well as the lathe. You also end up sanding an awful lot because of the chatter and poor cuts.
> My father still has a Shopsmith and he always has a project for me to turn when I come down. It is difficult and almost impossible to get the kind of cuts that get from even my Jet mini lathe, not to mention my big lathe.
> All in all I enjoyed owning it, I learned a lot about woodworking and I had a very small shop so regular machines would not have fit in there. I could not believe how much more enjoyable woodworking was when I got full size stand alone machines. the down side is I now have a 24x24 foot shop and it's so filled with machines and wood that I can hardly walk. I do produce much higher quality work many times faster than when I had the shopsmith.


Thanks John. That's the kind of info I need. I'm, unfortunately, probably a year or so away from an upgrade on the lathe. I am getting a table saw this spring. I am able to produce some decent stuff and I think I have somewhat overcome the chatter which is by the way the best infomation I could have gotten. I thought maybe my technique was all wrong because it sounds so much different turning on the Shopsmith vs hearing it on tv or computer videos.

It was my Dad's and he loved it. I've never really liked it but I guess in the end it will just be a drill press/horizontal boring machine/strip sander and disc sander :laughing:

Aaron


----------



## Tommie Hockett

clpead said:


> Is anyone else using, or have used a Shopsmith as their lathe? This is what I use and I don't seem to have too many problems but it is the only lathe I have used.
> 
> What are the pros to stand alone lathes? I guess I know "more power" and lower rpm's, but what else am I missing?
> 
> Aaron



Hey bud what model is yours mine is a 10er looks very old but still runs I think it's missing parts though could you post pics of your so I can compare the two as I know absolutely nothing about lathes purty purty please


----------



## clpead

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hey bud what model is yours mine is a 10er looks very old but still runs I think it's missing parts though could you post pics of your so I can compare the two as I know absolutely nothing about lathes purty purty please


Sure, I'll do it tonight. It's a Mark V (i think). Probably bought in the late 80's.


----------



## john lucas

The Shopsmith 10ER has the motor exposed. The Mark V and up have the motor enclosed. There are a lot of other differences but that's the most obvious. Here is a photo of the 10ER. My grandfather had one of those. I guess I come from a long line of Shopsmith owners.


----------



## clpead

Here is mine, the tool rest is adjustable with an Allen wrench :


----------



## john lucas

The Mark V is exactly what I had. I bought it sometime around 1980 to 1982. Don't remember exactly. I sold it in 87 and stepped up to a powermatic table saw, Delta Drill press, Delta lathe, and a few other tools.


----------



## clpead

john lucas said:


> The Mark V is exactly what I had. I bought it sometime around 1980 to 1982. Don't remember exactly. I sold it in 87 and stepped up to a powermatic table saw, Delta Drill press, Delta lathe, and a few other tools.


well, :tt2:........haha, just kidding

I'm planning to get a sawstop with the tax return.


----------



## cuerodoc

The shopsmith 500 (upgraded to 510 via ebay) I bought from my father in law is what I started turning wood on--just cuz I wanted to see how it would do. :yes: It was the spark on getting to the vortex....
+1 on the chatter and the learning curve is a little different. Even on the low speed it was a little fast (but if you don't know any better :huh and if the blank is out of round---makes for a dancing machine.
First, ditch the original tool rest--SS makes a much heavier rest that works better (ebay is good--sometimes).
Unless you have REALLY round blanks, I'd recommend using carbide tipped tools--less hangs.
There are adapters so you CAN use lathe chucks. (PSI has'em)
The unit will bind easily, so you have to learn how big a cut to take.
I even bought a speed reducer (ebay)---they can't handle the turning/bog down too easy, but is ok for sanding.
If you get a BIG hang--guess what---- the spindle will bend:yes:...been there, done that--wasexpensive to fix.
Other than that I still have the shopsmith for everything else--has nice accessories.
If yours needs repair/servicing, look up Jacobbvb on the net, does great work.
Let me know if I can help out.
Dave H


----------



## DaveTTC

I got one too









I see what is meant by small tail stock insert









Have not even started mine up yet, obviously I did not buy it new. 









Mine needs some major TLC

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett

hey thanks bud Im gonna have to check mine out and post some pictures


----------



## clpead

cuerodoc said:


> The shopsmith 500 (upgraded to 510 via ebay) I bought from my father in law is what I started turning wood on--just cuz I wanted to see how it would do. :yes: It was the spark on getting to the vortex....
> +1 on the chatter and the learning curve is a little different. Even on the low speed it was a little fast (but if you don't know any better :huh and if the blank is out of round---makes for a dancing machine.
> First, ditch the original tool rest--SS makes a much heavier rest that works better (ebay is good--sometimes).
> Unless you have REALLY round blanks, I'd recommend using carbide tipped tools--less hangs.
> There are adapters so you CAN use lathe chucks. (PSI has'em)
> The unit will bind easily, so you have to learn how big a cut to take.
> I even bought a speed reducer (ebay)---they can't handle the turning/bog down too easy, but is ok for sanding.
> If you get a BIG hang--guess what---- the spindle will bend:yes:...been there, done that--wasexpensive to fix.
> Other than that I still have the shopsmith for everything else--has nice accessories.
> If yours needs repair/servicing, look up Jacobbvb on the net, does great work.
> Let me know if I can help out.
> Dave H


I am using carbide and I have a Nova G3 chuck with a insert but I have the drill chuck on there because the last thing I did was a pen and the mandrel fits the drill chuck easier.


----------



## hass86

I has a SS for two years and learned to turn on it. I liked how it forced me to think out projects in steps so that I didn't have to change the setup so often. 

As far as the lathe, I agree with the others. Overall it was too weak and it bounced even if the blank was slightly out of round. I have an old Rockwell/Delta now. It's solid as a rock, but I've outgrown it too and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## Backhertz

*Shopsmith & Teknatool*

Shopsmith married with Teknatool/Nova to incorporate the Teknatool DVR motor. This motor develops 2 HP of power & has twice a much torque as the old MArk V 1 1/8 HP induction motor. The new DVR motor is something that might change people opinions. Check out the Doug Reid You Tube videos where Doug demonstrated the new PowerPro in a new Shopsmith MArk 7 which had a double tilt & permits under table shaping. It's amazing. Check it out.


----------



## DaveTTC

Backhertz said:


> Shopsmith married with Teknatool/Nova to incorporate the Teknatool DVR motor. This motor develops 2 HP of power & has twice a much torque as the old MArk V 1 1/8 HP induction motor. The new DVR motor is something that might change people opinions. Check out the Doug Reid You Tube videos where Doug demonstrated the new PowerPro in a new Shopsmith MArk 7 which had a double tilt & permits under table shaping. It's amazing. Check it out.


I was hoping you might have put the link. Sounds interesting, I'll check it out

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas

Here is a link to the Mark 7. Looks interesting. I like the new bearing on the quill feed. That might stop some of the chatter on turnings. It still has the crappy tool rest and the crummy tailstock. It does have a slower speed range which is a good thing so you might be able to turn bowls on it. 
http://www.shopsmith.com/markvsite/index.htm


----------



## DaveTTC

john lucas said:


> Here is a link to the Mark 7. Looks interesting. I like the new bearing on the quill feed. That might stop some of the chatter on turnings. It still has the crappy tool rest and the crummy tailstock. It does have a slower speed range which is a good thing so you might be able to turn bowls on it.
> http://www.shopsmith.com/markvsite/index.htm


Thx for the link John

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## NCPaladin

Clpead,
I had a Jet tube lathe that took an allen wrench to adjust the tool rest and banjo. You may want to consider these if you can match the treads. 
http://www.reidsupply.com/products/knobs-handles-hand-wheels/handles/adjustable-handles/
bigdphoto,
I don’t know what size spindle you have but have you checked the Nova inserts? At worst you may be able to buy the “blank” one and have a machine shop tap it for you.
http://novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-Chuck-Insert-Adaptor-I.htm?productId=34


----------



## Darkmoor

I was thinking Jet was the best of the Chinese junk until I received their 10 inch bandsaw last week, set it up and the top wheel bearing was bad. At least it has a 3 year warranty, unlike the Harbor Freight junk

Not buying any more Jet, hoping the bearing they are sending will fix it. What are the best US made lathes? I'm going to upgrade very soon


----------



## duncsuss

Darkmoor said:


> What are the best US made lathes? I'm going to upgrade very soon


IMO, Robust.

_(edit ... my apologies, I learned that Powermatic is not made in the US anymore)_


----------



## sawdustfactory

I have a Jet 1642 that us an awesome machine, no matter where it was made.


----------



## clpead

I think I will go with the nova whenever I do upgrade. The Shopsmith does ok on pens and small bowls. Maybe I'll wait till I make a 1000 on pens  Could be awhile.


----------



## duncsuss

clpead said:


> I think I will go with the nova whenever I do upgrade. The Shopsmith does ok on pens and small bowls. Maybe I'll wait till I make a 1000 on pens  Could be awhile.


Very good choice, IMO (I have the Nova 1624-44) :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas

Powermatic and Jet are the same company now. Everything is made in the same factory. Sorry you got a bad one. Jet and Powermatic have a pretty decent reputation.


----------



## DaveTTC

Darkmoor said:


> Not buying any more Jet, hoping the bearing they are sending will fix it. What are the best AUSTRALIAN made lathes? I'm going to upgrade very soon


whoops, think I may have slightly changed your word. 

VicMarc, Aussie build, meant to be best Aussie built lathe and price tag o match. Might be worth a look at.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Darkmoor

I'm open to a tool from Oz 


Maybe I should rephrase that, mate :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## DaveTTC

Darkmoor said:


> I'm open to a tool from Oz
> 
> Maybe I should rephrase that, mate :icon_cheesygrin:


Here is a link to their page

http://www.vicmarc.com/

I think they are available in USA too, pretty sure I've seen them advertised on some of your sites. Think it is a family run business and they are engineers. Meant to be the Australian version of the Rolls Royce of lathes. 

I want one when I can afford it unless I'm steered to something better, still looking around.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Darkmoor

Now THIS is what I'm talking about! :thumbsup:

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=533


----------



## sawdustfactory

I've turned on a short bed Vicmarc an they are nice lathes.


----------



## Darkmoor

Good to hear. I'm in Lacey, WA BTW. Soon to be out on the Olympic Peninsula

I'm no longer just a hobbiest, Darkmoor is my new wood products biz that I'm tooling up for. I'll also be selling craftswoods as I have access to a wide variety and am an experienced tree harvester with heavy mixed timber

So I will need pro level tooling


----------



## DaveTTC

sawdustfactory said:


> I've turned on a short bed Vicmarc an they are nice lathes.


What would you say an American equivalent is?

I'm interested in knowing what the best lathes in the world are.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas

Best lathes in the world. That's a tough one. Oneway, Robust, Serious Lathe, Vicmarc, Powermatic 4224, Stubby. That doesn't cover pure bowl lathes


----------



## Darkmoor

John Lucas, that is the main reason I came here.. thanks a bunch.

Have a lot of hand and freehand power tool wood crafting ability but lacking experience in many of the fixed power tools of the trade


----------



## Backhertz

Here are some You Tube links showing the Mark 7:





Check out this log:









One last one on a Mark V:





One more"


----------



## Firechic

I have a Mark V since about 1980 and its a great machine when you have little space or want several tools in one to save some $ I agree with John lucas comments completely and another issue is there is no weight to the machine I have had out of round burls make it hop across the floor till it gets ballanced out. I have gone through two bearing changes and there are several versions of bearings in the various quills some are double and they last longer. I have had great success with the Mark V but now have an old Powermatic lathe bought from a high school and it works great and was relatively cheap. A good very heavy lathe will reduce the tool chatter John mentions with the Shopsmith. I still have the Shopsmith and use it but not too often as a lathe.


----------



## Skip Sekeres

does anyone have information where to find trouble shoot a er. I bought one last year and put in the garage and onlytried one and it seemed to run. Long story short ,when to use it much later and it won't run. Motor hums but blade doesn't turn. It has a speed changer on it and if I take the belts off the motor turns free. Any info?


----------



## skizzity

Skip Sekeres said:


> does anyone have information where to find trouble shoot a er. I bought one last year and put in the garage and onlytried one and it seemed to run. Long story short ,when to use it much later and it won't run. Motor hums but blade doesn't turn. It has a speed changer on it and if I take the belts off the motor turns free. Any info?


I can't help with the ER as I have a Mark 7. But, I highly suggest checking out the SS forums for help. Lots of good info and help to be had there on your ER.


----------



## Pirate

Skip Sekeres said:


> does anyone have information where to find trouble shoot a er. I bought one last year and put in the garage and onlytried one and it seemed to run. Long story short ,when to use it much later and it won't run. Motor hums but blade doesn't turn. It has a speed changer on it and if I take the belts off the motor turns free. Any info?


I have a 10ER that I pull out and use maybe 2-4 times a year. Just used it a few days ago to make a drill bit stop for drilling shelf pin holes. While I had it out, I turned a pipe for a friend in Oregon.

With the belts off, does it start and run ok? if not, if might be the capacitor, or centrifugal start switch. Try blowing the motor out if it's not totally enclosed.
The 10Er is a real light weight, but for the amount I need a lathe. it works.
Your problem, could be the speed changer. To eliminate that possibility, you should take it off, and send it to me!
Good luck with it.

Question for real lathe owners. Do any wood lathes come with a carriage that rides on the ways, (like a metal lathe) for turning a perfectly straight long dowel?

I bought the 10Er in 1978, for $100, and have since bought all stand alone tools except a lathe.


----------

